# Weston 2300 Vacuum Sealer ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm needing a quality vacuum sealer that I can use to prepare meats, etc for the freezer. I'ld also like to be able to take air out of jars too for the foods I've dehydrated.

I looked in the Weston Products catalog and found the Weston 2300 Vacuum Sealer that some of you have spoken of in here. However, it does not even mention taking air our of jars and I did not find any type of hose for it. 

Any ideas as to what would work well for what I'm needing to do? (I know there is a good thread about this type of processing; but have not found it.)


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I cannot address the issue of the specific Weston Sealer. I am not sure if this thread of mine is maybe what you were remembering? It discusses using a vacuum sealer to remove air from jars for dried foods:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...seal-used-jar-inside-one-those-canisters.html

I hope this helps?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes that was a thread I remember reading. 

My problem is finding the foodsaver vacuum sealer that permits all those attachments, i.e. the "hose", the sealer "jars" and the "canisters".

I called Weston about their "Weston 2300 Pro Vacuum Sealer" and the service person told me there was NO HOSE ATTACHMENT and wouldn't recommend using one on this as it would put too much of a pull on the motor and that the the 1-year warranty did not cover it...that it would actually cost me an extra $200+ shipping to replace it.

I went over to Pleasant Hill Grain and discovered the "Ary Vacmaster Pro 170" was not only "out of stock" but that Ary had discontinued making it, only making the chamber type sealers now.

I did find the "Tilia Gamesaver Silver FoodSaver" on that Pleasant Hill Grain site that sounded pretty good and reasonably priced. Anyone with experience using this sealer?

Went over to gandermountain website and found the "Deni Supreme Vacuum Sealer" but it did not have any attachments for doing jars.

So I'm feeling rather limited in my options at this time.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe, ask for a foodsaver for Christmas, have two! Get the more heavy duty one you want for meats, and use the foodsaver for your jar use (I got this one, it came with the hose, and I purchased the plastic jars on Ebay).

I don't have time right now anyway to look up the brands you mention here, so I am assuming since I don't see Foodsaver on there, that they are super heavy duty type machines?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Another option for vacuuming jars is to use Foodsaver's MealSaver. Just hold the head to the top of the jar sealer.

Use the Weston for vac-sealing bags.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Cannot afford two; and my kinship/social life is next thing to nil!

Yes I am looking for a "sturdy" food saver; and so far the only one I'm finding is the "Tilia Gamesaver Silver FoodSaver" on that Pleasant Hill Grain site. (I could get the cheap ones at Wal-Mart or Lowe's but I'ld probably have to buy another one a year later.  )


----------

